# John deere 210 belt help



## johndeereboy210 (Apr 6, 2013)

I have a John Deere 210 and its not going as fast as it did ever since I changed the engine I need to know where I tighten the belt or variater it's one or the other it won't even move in 4th gear until I put the variater all the way down just let me know if u know how to fix that problem


----------



## mikey24ynt (Mar 27, 2013)

There are two caps under the variator lever, underneath is a bolt to adjust tension. Put the variator in the second slot and adjust as the clutch pedal raises. Check and or replace the variator and drive belt while your at it, may save you a headache later. You replaced the motor? Also check the clutch tension spring too and your clutch bearings for wear. If your variator belt is old and stretched that's a good place to start. Mike, btw, I own a 210.


----------



## johndeereboy210 (Apr 6, 2013)

I replaced the motor and its not going as fast as it used to sometimes it don't want to go into gear and I put it in 1st and it won't move at all I have 2 engines I'm trying to sell and lots of side panels and parts plus rear ends Do u think it needs a rear end if it don't want to go into gear


----------

